# Cheap 3.5" flusher, these any good?



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Drywall-Too...084?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item258418ce14

I only need to use them a couple of times a year on some non profit projects and I already have a pair of used 2.5 and 3.0" Can Am (from the ebay listing) flushers from a few years back. 

The 3" has a bent spring that doesn't hold tension on one side of the flusher (keeps springing above the blade and looks bent).

I'm wondering who makes these but for about $80 new shipped, it might not be too bad. 
What do you guys think? Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

hard to comment without a picture of your flusher,

Mcdusty sold a slough of angle flushers and from what me and Moore seen it looked like a good deal as there was not much for wear on them..

I ran 4 to 5 houses once, thought my flusher was baked was a few years older 
then got into a finicky builders homes and they were better than you can imagine i found out there was nothing wrong with my flusher. 

post a pic and my associate Burrito Moe will give you his spert opinion


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Click on the ebay link Joe. Plenty of pics.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Click on the ebay link Joe. Plenty of pics.


meaning, would be nice if he posted his own flusher, sometimes just slight adjustments work


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Will do after work for sure, thanks Joe.

I wasn't sure if it was a BTW or Can Am without being listed as such or something totally different.

I have the All Wall extendable flusher pole if it matters.


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Here lies my poor used 3" Can Am flusher....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If it is only the spring that is bent why not remove the spring, straighten the bend in it and then re-install.:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm wondering who makes these but for about $80 new shipped, it might not be too bad.


I'm thinking Can Am - made in Canada, and the skid screw holes don't look to be slotted, so not BTE. They also list a 3W, which Can Am puts out.

Your other pic with bent spring shows slotted screw holes, so I'm thinking BTE made it, not Can Am.

At least that's my understanding between the 2 - BTE's skids can be adjusted and Can Am's skids can't.


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I wasn't sure if these springs lost their tensile strength or shape if you started trying to bend them back straight again so I thought I'd check.

I've only tried it once and it didn't do too great but I may need to adjust the skids which I totally forgot about.

So mine is a BTE and the Ebay models are Can Am....makes sense. I seem to remember 2Buck in a thread listing those same differences between the 2 brands.

I'll give it a go and try to straighten the spring wire back out. The retaining screw is cocked sideways so I'm thinking it was fiddled with a good bit before I got it but we'll see what happens.

Since I have a 2.5 and 3, I think I'll try that Ebay Can Am 3.5" for $80 and try them out again.

Thanks fellas,

Jeremy


----------

